# Any macaw owners?



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

I am the lucky owner of a blue and gold macaw. Anyone else with macaws on here?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry i wish i did own one..what a great looking bird...lovely picture.
are they hard work to look after?


----------



## Talk-Pets.com (Aug 22, 2008)

Mines not  He is the most gently and easy going boy I´ve ever come across.
He is happy being where you are and he loves nothing more but to just sit with you, talk to you and hand out kisses lol His fav activity is to shower with you or to sit in the appletree plucking apples for the dogs.

But I am convinced that this is what we´ve got because we chose a responsable breeder and have put some training in to him from day one.


----------



## DianeK (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a B&G too. Mine was hand reared and is silly tame


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

I Wish......We have a mayer parrot who belongs to my mum she was hand reared but she hates everyone except for me. Your macaw is georgeous.


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

gorgeous macaw i have 3 greys and an amazon getting macaw next would like a red wing


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have a macaw, but my mother has a hahn's macaw.

I have an African Grey called Izzy and a Galah Cockatoo called Missy

Your macaw is simply stunning!


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

i would love a bird like this or a a.grey.
if they are handled from young whats the chances of them biting in adulthood?
is there an age they start talking from?
x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Parrots and biting is a bit like cats and scratching. There is a chance that one day you will be bitten.

Izzy started talking from arounf 12 - 24 weeks of age. However not every African Grey or parrot will talk.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yep i have a blue and gold macaw also a hand reared green winged macaw *


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

oo you lucky people.
is there a certain 'trick' to getting them talking? 
its just the biting thing that puts me off, as i have had many cats throughout the years and have a dog and rabbit, and none of them have ever bit or scratched me (think i have just cursed myself saying that  )
but i suppose it is a risk with any animal, might have a chat with OH  gosh my animal list is getting bigger and bigger. 
x


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

i saw 1 in brazil once


----------



## 3333 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love macaws, in fact I've wanted one since I was about 6 or 7 years old. I now have a lovely Hahns Macaw.


----------

